# Malin model 60/795 Mod



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 12, 2009)

Let me just start out by saying I don't know how safe this is to your gun or you. But it seems to be doing ok for me, My wife has been pestering me about her plunking gun which is a model 60 semi-auto .22, About how much the trigger sucked and how she wanted a 10/22 so she could get a after market trigger kit for it. Well got talking to a guy at the machine gun show and he told me how to do this. 







Pulled it apart and got a look at how the trigger releases the hammer.






And here is the part that the work is done to. I was told to use a 6-32 set screw but not having one on hand I decided to use a 8-32 which looks way to big.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 12, 2009)

So not really much is needed. drill,drill bit, set screw, tap, tap handle, and a allen wrench.






You just need to drill through the top of the trigger, Near the top side of the curve if possible. Hints the need for a smaller screw then what I used. After you drill it, tap it. Smooth out the burs with a file and screw the set screw into place.






Now to test, It only took about 5 minets of bench time to get it feeling really nice in comparison.






Once I got it where I liked it a little locktite and done. The whole mod only took about 30 min with out the test firing.


----------

